# Dell Precision M6400



## bdaniel7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a Dell Precision M6400 and run FBSD 7.x.
Is this supported?
Where can I find more info about the compatibility?

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## dclau (Dec 21, 2008)

There is a HCL (hardware compatibility list) for releases, you can compare the Precisions hardware against: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.0R/hardware.html.
At a glance, a possible troublemaker might be the graphics card and maybe the Wireless LAN card, but take what i say here with a grain of salt. 
One of my boxes is a dusty Precision (WS 210 dual processor), still kicking , pretty much older than yours, the only compatibility issues i had was the sound device, which i don't use anyway.
Well, good luck with your research, i hope your Precision experience will be enjoyable.


----------



## dclau (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for the double-post, can someone from the staff delete this? Please.


----------

